# 3m croc spotted at Brisbane beach



## News Bot (Sep 17, 2010)

WILDLIFE officers are investigating a sighting of a 3m crocodile near a northern Brisbane beach.

*Published On:* 17-Sep-10 07:57 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

